# Amber wine bottles



## Goodfella (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey everybody.
Does anyone know where to get amber color, Bordeaux wine bottles?


I have the green, I would prefer amber.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2009)

Does george not handle them?


----------



## ASAI (Jul 9, 2009)

The Recycle Bin behind the fancy Italian Restuartant; usually has very nice ones in stock. May take several weekly trips to accumulate a full 30 bottle batch of amber bordeux.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 10, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Does george not handle them?








nope.... I looked on the site and didn't see them.


I may have to check in with the resuarants.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 10, 2009)

You could try Waterloo Container. It probably depends on where you are if it would be economical or not. Here is a link
http://www.waterloocontainer.com/products.php?pid=2


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks....


I am checking them out. Still not seeing right ones, But there"signiture series" look awsome.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know where you live but I just picked up about 15 cases of them for $3.00 a case at a local winery. I had to clean them and remove labels but it was worth it. Check your local wineries if you have any for used bottles.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm pretty much screwed on this one... I live in Utah!!! HAHA


----------



## ZSHJ (Nov 18, 2009)

I am not shure where you are at, but the recycle center in Park City has a great selection of every color and type you could immagine, It has worked great for me.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 18, 2009)

Craigslist?


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 18, 2009)

ZSHJ said:


> I ano shure where you are at, but the recycle center in Park City has a great selection of every color and type you could immagine, It has worked great for me.








I have never heard of this place... I will check it out. That may be worth a drive. (I am in Provo)


----------



## Big Ike (Nov 20, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> I'm pretty much screwed on this one... I live in Utah!!! HAHA



They have to have a wine bar somewhere in that beautiful state!


----------



## Darryl (Nov 25, 2009)

Goodfellow... ASAI is right!!!! I get about 2 cases a month(amber) form my restaurant...the owner is a friend of mine and I give him wine, so that might help!!!!


----------

